# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Конфликт Intel HD Graphics  Driver и Nvidia Driver или неизвестная проблема. SOS

## Leonidikin

Доброго времени суток, дорогие форумчане!
В кратце ситуация.
Имеется ноут с конфигом
GTX 1070
Intel Core i7 7700HQ
и W10 Pro на борту

В биосе есть 2 опции для приоритета видео подсистемы :
MSHybrid (что насколько я понимаю эксплуатация сразу обоих график: интел-овской и оперативное подключение Нвидиа в особо сложных моментах)
и Discrete (что собсно и так понятно)

В момент когда стоит Discrete, работает исключительно 1070 и проблем никаких нет. Меня такой тип загрузки не устраивает ибо это постоянная нагрузка на ГП, вентиляторы, да и вообще на какой тогда там Интел ?

Вообщем ставлю в биосе MSHybrid. По началу всю норм. Система загрузилась. Интеловская графика прогрузилась первой. НА ЭТОМ МОМЕНТ полёт нормальный. Дальше начинает подгружаться дрова Нвидиа. После этого уже любое действие сопровождается мини-задержками. 
К примеру, если кликнуть на рабочем столе ПКМ, то контекстное меня вылетает через примерно 0,5 сек. Открыть папку - тоже самое. И так любое действие. ПК как будто подвисает на пару мили-сек по неизветсно причине.

Подобная ситуация у меня произошла лет 10 назад, когда я впервые заимел ПК и установил 2 антивиря в систему, для лучшей защиты... Но тогда вообще жопа была. Еле удалил один из них.

В общем, такое ощущение, что у них там какой то конфликт на почве ревности по ходу происходит между собой. И я так подозреваю его можно устранить каким то тумблером в настройках Нвидиа. Но что это - понятия не имею.

PS Не знаю, если имеет это какое то отношение к моей проблеме. Но хочу спросить попутный вопрос. Я знаю, что на некоторых топовых ноутах нельзя использовать одновременно встроенную графику и дискретную карту по какой то причине... Если я не путаю. Хотя может быть это касается гипертрейдинга и дискретки... Вообщем я точно не припомню. Но определенно тоже интересный момент. Когда я это узнал, то удивился, но так конкретно и не задавался целью узнать.

Так вот может быть это и есть моя проблема? И если так, то почему они не могут работать вместе?

HELP! SOS!

----------


## Leonidikin

Забыл добавить. Дрова обновил и те и другие. Обе декабрьской сборки. Проблема не исчезла. (Что, в принципе, логично)

----------


## ser-master

Вот на кой голову ломать, чтобы запуститься в режиме MSHybrid. В этом режиме система автоматически переключается с одной карты на другую, в зависимости от загруженности. Встроенное видео забирает часть ресурсов (озу). И о какой же постоянной нагрузке на графический процессор GTX 1070 вы говорите, видеокарта для этого там и стоит. GTX 1070 в несколько раз производительнее встроенной в интел Intel® HD Graphics 630. Работает встроенное видео, значит дополнительно греется процессор.
Хотите докопаться до истины, кто ж виноват, это одно. А если нужно просто работать, то включить дискретное видео и не заморачиваться. А зачем же тогда Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ Processor, так для быстрой работы в связке с дискретным видео :)
Это лично мое мнение, я бы сделал так.

----------

Kreiven (29.07.2018)

----------


## Jedy

> Вот на кой голову ломать, чтобы запуститься в режиме MSHybrid. В этом режиме система автоматически переключается с одной карты на другую, в зависимости от загруженности. Встроенное видео забирает часть ресурсов (озу). И о какой же постоянной нагрузке на графический процессор GTX 1070 вы говорите, видеокарта для этого там и стоит. GTX 1070 в несколько раз производительнее встроенной в интел Intel® HD Graphics 630. Работает встроенное видео, значит дополнительно греется процессор.
> Хотите докопаться до истины, кто ж виноват, это одно. А если нужно просто работать, то включить дискретное видео и не заморачиваться. А зачем же тогда Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ Processor, так для быстрой работы в связке с дискретным видео :)
> Это лично мое мнение, я бы сделал так.


Полностью согласен на все 100%

----------

